# 1993 Nissan NX 2000, Clutch problem



## mcs (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I was not using this car on regular basis for last three years. The last time I drove, there was no problem. I wanted to drive today but found out a major problem. The engine starts right away, but I can not switch the gears. When I try to put on first or rear gear, it starts screeching. The clutch cable works fine. Would anyone give me any idea about this situation? And, how much do you think it costs to repair? I do oil changing, breaks etc. The most complicated repair I did was changing the starter. I never tried changing clutch before... Is it easy enough for me to change it myself? Is there any good tips on fixing the clutch? Thanks for all your info...

Ps: The car is stick shift


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

mcs said:


> Ps: The car is stick shift


What was our first clue?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

wiss... That was uncalled for. Good job looking like an ass. 

mcs...

It's possible that you didn't reinstall your clutch cable properly. make sure that your bracket it tightened down like it should be and that your clutch adjustment is in check. 
Normally to replace the starter it's easier to remove the cable and bracket out of the way. maybe you just didn't get them back where they were. 

Maybe your throwout bearning has just worn out since you don't use the car regularly. It's possible that you've thrown a clutch disc spring.


----------

